# Gallipoli ANZAC war memorial



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

After a trip to the amazing site here at RCMorgans request are some pics









































































Some are HDR'd, some have had to compressed massively to fit in photobox so please don't tell me they pixelated or grainy - I KNOW!!
Adam


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Great shots, but the one with the tree (3rd from the bottom) is too over-done - the tree doesn't look right against the sky


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

What's the story behind the damage? can't say i'm up to speed on this.


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah i know, too much time sat in hotels playing with CS4 and HDR software. I have hundreds i haven't even looked at yet so will update later


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

The Turks have been relaying the access road through the site, As it is a mass war grave there are remains all over the place. They were meant to JUST relay the road but went through and dug what appears to be storm drains, uncovered several bodies and didn't even notice. 
They have been removed now to be laid to rest 
Amazing place, well worth a visit

Adam


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Some nice shots :thumb:

I echo the comments above about the level of PP and HDR, but would also add that for me the shots with forground interest (rose and poppy/cross) I think that as these lead you into the background, I would have pref to see the background in focus, rather than isolated in this instance. Depending on your lens I would have gone out to something at or above f/22, rather than f/13, although camera support would be required.

Looks a very thought provoking location.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

moving subject matter - having been to war memorials over the world they are very emotionally charged places...

For me to enjoy these more i would like to see much less PP and HDR work, as I just cant look at the subject matter in them with such an 'artificial' feel to them all. I would also like to see the horizons straight, as that really puts me off and I'm not sure its exactly straight in any of them. I quite like many of the compositions though.

thanks for posting.


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

As many have said they were over processed (even tho i did in my OP) here are some of my OUT images.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great Shots Adam, I seem to have taken some similar, I think I got the inspiration from your good self!....


















































Sorry for the hijack! great places and very serene.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Very good pictures my late grandfather was at Gallipoli during WW1 and was one of the fortunate survivors of the campaign.

Thank you for taking the time to show these pictures.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic pictures


----------

